# GOBBLING IN MISSOURI



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

was out snow goose hunting last sunday and the turkeys in the woods were booming, i love the sound.... :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Nothing like hearing a thundering gobble before daybreak when you have your back against a tree.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm pumped,3 weeks until my boys youth season with mine the follwoingt weekend. Can't wait to hear them cutting loose!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing gets me right in the spring woods than that sound. Just 5 weeks to go April 15. I'll start fine tuning my scout for this springs birds next weekend. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will be in MO in about 5 weeks......I also have about 4 weeks before I go in MN....Can't wait.


----------



## smallmouth2 (May 18, 2006)

hey Chuck I read your post recently. I love the outdoors. I am interested in finding some good people to hunt some turkey and deer. I live in the st. ;ouis area could you contact me and let me know if we could talk. Thanks. Andy Hill


----------

